# Beyond Meat Bibimbap



## powerplantop (Dec 4, 2019)

To keep this Bibimbap vegetarian I used beyond meat instead of ground beef.

Ingredients

"Meat"
2 patties Beyond Meat

Bibimbap Sauce
1/4 Cup Red Pepper Paste
2 Tablespoons Soy Sauce
1/2 Tablespoon Sesame Seeds
2 teaspoons Sesame Oil
1 Tablespoon Raw Sugar
1 teaspoon Plum Syrup
1 teaspoon garlic

Bulgogi Sauce
2 oz Apple Sauce Unsweetened
3 Tablespoons Soy Sauce
2 Tablespoons Raw Sugar
1 Tablespoon Sesame Oil Roasted
1 Tablespoon Garlic
2 each Green Onions chopped

Bean Sprouts
12 oz Soy Bean Sprouts
1 teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes Korean
1 Tablespoon Green Onion chopped
1/2 teaspoon Garlic
1/2 teaspoon Sesame Oil
1/4 teaspoon Salt

Lotus Root
12 oz Lotus Root
1/4 Cup Plum Syrup
2 Tablespoons Soy Sauce
2 Tablespoons Raw Sugar

Carrots
2 each Carrots julienne cut
1 teaspoon Oil
1 pinch Salt

Rice
1 Cup Rice cooked

Instructions

Bulgogi Sauce
Mix together 2 ounces applesauce, 3 Tablespoons soy sauce, 2 Tablespoons raw sugar, 1 Tablespoon sesame oil, 1 Tablespoon garlic and 2 chopped green onions.

Bibimbap Sauce
mix 1/4 Cup red pepper paste, 2 Tablespoons soy sauce, 1/2 teaspoon sesame seeds, 2 teaspoons sesame oil, 1 Tablespoon raw sugar, 1 teaspoon plum syrup and 1 teaspoon garlic. Then set aside for at least one hour. It's really better the next day.

Bean Sprouts
In a large pot of boiling water blanch soybean sprouts for 3 to 5 minutes.
Remove from boiling water and drain.
Season with 1 teaspoon red pepper flakes, 1 Tablespoon green onion (finely chopped), 1/2 teaspoon garlic, 1/2 teaspoon sesame oil and 1/4 teaspoon salt.

Carrots
Julienne cut two carrots
Add carrots to a hot pan with one teaspoon of oil. Cook until they start to get soft and have a little color. Season with a pinch of salt and remove from the heat.

Lotus Root
Open a 12 ounce package of lotus root. Rise then soak in cold water for 1 hour.
Drain and add to boiling water for five minutes.
Pour off most of the water leaving about two cups of water. To the water add 2 Tablespoons soy sauce and 2 Tablespoons raw sugar. Give it a stir and cook until the liquid is almost gone.
Add 1/4 cup plum syrup and turn off the heat. Give it a good toss set aside and let it cool.

Beyond Meat Bulgogi
Brown 2 Beyond Meat patties, give a rough chop then cook for an additional 2 minutes.
Add the bulgogi sauce and turn the heat up to high.
While occasionally stirring cook until most of the liquid has evaporated. Reduce the heat to medium and brown the "meat".
Remove from the heat and set aside.

Assemble
Add cooked rice to a bowl.
Add veggies of choice, Beyond Meat Bulgogi and as much sauce as you would like.

Beyond Meat Bibimbap Recipe


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 4, 2019)

Is plum syrup readily available in Asian Food Markets ?


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 5, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> Is plum syrup readily available in Asian Food Markets ?



I get it at H-Mart. Most stores that carry Korean products will have it. Failing that Honey will also work.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 5, 2019)

Got an H-Mart not too far from me, and a friend from Korea who jus recently picked me up some killer Korean Earthenware ( for my soy sauce project) for a fraction off the pricer I was going to get them from online, so I guess I should be able to score some easily.  looking forward to trying the dish.  ( Actually having the " Fish Taco's", tonight.  My wife loves them.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 6, 2019)

Love your pots! I have one. I need to make soy sauce bean paste this year but not sure if I will get a chance to make the meju blocks.


----------



## cookieee (Dec 6, 2019)

Never heard of Bibimbap before and did a search.  Found out right here in town, 3 restaurants sell it. I always say, learn something new every day.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 6, 2019)

powerplantop said:


> Love your pots! I have one. I need to make soy sauce bean paste this year but not sure if I will get a chance to make the meju blocks.




My biggest fear is when I get to the end, Im not going to be happy with the results.  Its been a process ( enjoyable), and I cant wait for it to be complete.  I have no patience for this.  I like instant gratification.  My wife is already cursing me that I have these 3 pots in the den by the window, and then she asked how long they have to sit there, thats when I got yelled at lol.   Luckily, at least so far, there really is no odor as there was when the Meju blocks were hanging.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 6, 2019)

There's a great Vegan Korean place we go to when In NYC.  They make great Bibimbap, Stone bowl and everything else.  For us, its nice to go into a restaurant where there is nothing on the menu that is off limits .

https://www.franchia.com


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 6, 2019)

cookieee said:


> Never heard of Bibimbap before and did a search.  Found out right here in town, 3 restaurants sell it. I always say, learn something new every day.  Thanks!!!!



I like it best served in a hot stone bowl. Then a little of the rice gets crispy.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 6, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> My biggest fear is when I get to the end, Im not going to be happy with the results.  Its been a process ( enjoyable), and I cant wait for it to be complete.  I have no patience for this.  I like instant gratification.  My wife is already cursing me that I have these 3 pots in the den by the window, and then she asked how long they have to sit there, thats when I got yelled at lol.   Luckily, at least so far, there really is no odor as there was when the Meju blocks were hanging.



My soy sauce never turns out but the bean paste is always good. The last batch was really good.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 6, 2019)

powerplantop said:


> I like it best served in a hot stone bowl. Then a little of the rice gets crispy.



Thats my wife favorite part too, she loves scraping the crispy rice off of the sides and bottom of the stone bowl


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 10, 2019)

Made it for dinner tonight.  Came out great.  Thanks for the recipe.
Wasn't able to get the same color on the Lotus Root, but still tasted good.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 10, 2019)

And you even broke out the dolsot! 

For the color I cooked until the liquid boiled off and the sugar started to caramelize.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 10, 2019)

powerplantop said:


> And you even broke out the dolsot!


Ever since we had it at a Korean restaurant, I searched for, and bought the dolsot.  My wife ( and I ) love how the riced crisps up on the bottom.   I usually make this a few times a year.  Its a little labor intensive and hard for keto keep it down to 2 people.   By the time I make a little bit of this and a little bit of that to pike on top of the rice.  I have a lot of everything  .  
I'm always interested on other peoples take on dishes that ive made in the past.  Its a good chance to learn and experience new things.
Plum syrup and the Lotus root are first times for me.  Never even saw of the plum syrup before.  There are a few Korean markets near me ( kinda) but they are like 45 minutes away, and my local Asian store is primarily Chinese, with one aisle of other Asian countries ( India,Korea, √ietneam,Malaysia...). so they have limited ingredients of those.  I found it online easily, as I didn't feel like making the trip just for one thing.  The lotus root Ive seen, just never really had anything to use it for, and Ive never had ( or seen ) it on any Asian dishes Ive had in restaurants.

All in all, a good meal and good learning experience.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 10, 2019)

I know what you mean by a little bit adds up. We made this after a trip to H-Mart. Made up all of the side dishes and had the bibimbap then had a lot of sides left over. So we had side dishes ready for the next week. But since we eat a lot of Korean food that was not a problem.


----------

